# CPVC Installation



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Interested in doing some pressure relief's in CPVC. It's legal, BUT I've only installed it a hand full of times in modulars. My question is, can I install it outdoors? Do I need to paint it? Is there UV protection in CPVC?
Strapping requirements....is it every 6'?

I can't find shyit at the companies site: http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.aspx?Page=FGGTechInstall&type=FGG

Thanks


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

From here: http://www.inspect.net/docs/jbond/library/Guides%20-%20Plumbing%20-%20CPVC%20Plastic.pdf

FlowGuard Gold piping should be covered with a non-transparent material when stored outside for long periods of time…………..When installing FLowGuard gold pipe and fittings in an area that is exposed to direct sunlight for an extended period of time, protect the pipe with compatible insulation, a water based latex paint or stucco.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Strapping requirements....is it every 6'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


*Hangers and Support*

UPC Table 3-2

1" or smaller, every 3'


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here Mr Tankless is a few PDF's from charlotte.
http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.aspx?Page=AllTechInstall


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That is one of the worst manu's sites I have ever seen. Piles of useless data. 

So every 3' horizontal. and at least one every floor, but I will do more. And all I really need to do is just spray paint the pipe for my UV protection...sounds easy enough, and it's only $.93 cents per foot compared to $3 something for copper.




TheMaster said:


> Here Mr Tankless is a few PDF's from charlotte.
> http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.aspx?Page=AllTechInstall


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Water based latex spray paint?

Are ya so tight on this one you can't afford to run copper?

What size is it? The pricing seems high.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We always run cpvc lines here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's just a pressure relief line, not a continuously pressurized line. I wouldn't have any problem running them in cpvc. Heck, how many mobile homes have you seen with those cheap thinwall pvc drains? cpvc would be an upgrade from that.



ILPlumber said:


> Water based latex spray paint?
> 
> Are ya so tight on this one you can't afford to run copper?
> 
> What size is it? The pricing seems high.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Heck, how many mobile homes have you seen with those cheap thinwall pvc drains? cpvc would be an upgrade from that.


 
Zero. I don't believe I've ever had the pleasure of entering a mobile home.

I'll put it on my bucket list.

I never said it wouldn't work. I stated, How much can you be saving, are you that tight on the job?

Per foot pricing seems very high also on both materials. Maybe that's just CA. I dunno.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Water based latex spray paint?
> 
> Are ya so tight on this one you can't afford to run copper?
> 
> What size is it? The pricing seems high.


Well, it's about 45' of piping with maybe 5 bucks in fittings per heater so that puts me around 120-130 for relief costs, versus copper around 300ish, plus at least an addtl hour or two of more labor. I'm not that tight on it, but other parts of the install will run more than I expected (mainly labor) so yeah, that's 200 bucks to maintain my full day rate. Every little bit helps!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Zero. I don't believe I've ever had the pleasure of entering a mobile home.
> 
> I'll put it on my bucket list.
> 
> ...


 
Copper has been moving around a bit....the North direction too. I didn't price compare the cpvc, just called my house to check stock and cost. If I was to make a short cut, this would be one that I would consider doing. And save the line on your bucket list,.....it's nothing to see. It's sorta like an RV...same crap.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Copper has been moving around a bit....the North direction too. I didn't price compare the cpvc, just called my house to check stock and cost. If I was to make a short cut, this would be one that I would consider doing. And save the line on your bucket list,.....it's nothing to see. It's sorta like an RV...same crap.


I spose CPVC would be a good material in an area prone to theft.

3/4" CPVC should be around $.38 

I'll scratch the trailer from the list. TM's plumbing code symposium gets it's slot back.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> It's just a pressure relief line, not a continuously pressurized line. I wouldn't have any problem running them in cpvc. Heck, how many mobile homes have you seen with those cheap thinwall pvc drains? cpvc would be an upgrade from that.


 
we have to paint them here and use the male with brass threads


----------

